# Personal Statement For A Fellowship Program



## samcas (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi guys! Next year I'm applying for a fellowship program in pediatrics and I want to do it in USA. I already wrote it but have to proofread it. The problem is English is foreign language for me and I'm very nervous about doing some fatal mistake. Can someone proofread my personal statement and give me a feedback? I don't want to spend my money on pediatric personal statement editing services so help will be much appreciated!


----------



## Johnatan (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi there,
unfortunately, I don't think it's easy to find someone who can professionally proofread your personal statement for free. You can check supreme essay. They do reserve their pay. I usually ask those guys to help me both with editing and proofreading. And, you know, they do a good job. So if you want you can check their site. But, of course, it's up to you to decide. 
Hope this helps.
All the best!


----------

